# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  ALINCO DJ-596

## fuzz

εχω το παραπανω φορητο πομποδεκτη και δεν εκπεμπει μακρια
(οταν εχω τον ενα πομποδεκτη διπλα στον αλλο εχουν επικοινωνια-στη γεφυρα δεν δειχνει εκπομπη)
απο το σχεδιο εχω βρει οτι το πιο πι8ανο ειναι να ειναι καμμενο το τρανζιστορ εξοδου (δεν δειχνει βαχυκυκλωμενο , ταση δεχεται
αλλα δεν εχω τον εξοπλισμο να το αλλαξω (SMD)
που το στελνω?

αν υπαρχει προβλημα για διαφημιση ας μου στειλετε πμ

----------


## 1kostasa50

Πεσμου αν ειχες το φορητο σε κεραια βασεως?Η το χρησιμοποιησες μονο με την δικη του κεραια?

----------


## fuzz

στο αυτοκινητο το ειχα οταν επαθε τη ζημια (το ειχα περιπου κανενα 6/μηνο εκει)

----------


## 1kostasa50

Δεν μου λες ομως αν το ειχες σε εξωτερικη κεραια,ακριβως το ιδιο εχω παθει εγω τωρα και μου εκαψε ενα διοδακι στην εξοδο της πλακετας(λιγο πριν τον κονεκτορα της κεραιας)που το εχει σαν προστασια απο τυχον ανεπιθυμητα ρευματα,και μενα στην γεφυρα δεν βγαζει ισχυ καθολου αλλα σε φορητο διπλα εκπεμπει,γιατι εκπεμπει το πρωτο σταδιο του πομποδεκτη κατι mw,και αυτο μου συνεβει εξαιτιας κεραυνου που τραβηξε η εξωτερικη κεραια,για τσεκαρε το,αν δεν συμβαινει αυτο, τοτε λυπαμαι φιλε αλλα εκαψες το  module του πομποδεκτη(το πιο πιθανο) οποτε η ζημια ανεβανει πολυ.

----------


## fuzz

σε εξωτερικη κεραια αυτοκινητου το ειχα
αν εχεις σχεδιο πες μου ποιο εξαρτημα ειναι να το κοιταξω
δεν το εφτιαξα ακομα γιατι courier + επισκευη + ανταλλακτικο (αν ειναι το εξοδου)
αγοραζω καινουριο wouxun
οποτε προς το παρων το εχω για δεκτη
το τρανζιστορ εξοδου περνει ρευμα απ οτι κοιταξα

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

μη το ψάχνεις έχεις κάψει το 2sk2975 είναι ακριβό περίπου 50€ και σαν κωδ. θα το βρείς RDO.....  και μόνο στο εξωτερικό.

----------


## fuzz

αν ειναι οπως λες Νικο (αυτο πιστευω κι εγω)
τοτε δεν αξιζει να το επισκευασω,κατω απο 100 δεν βλεπω να πεφτω,αν κ χειριζομαι καλα κολητηρι δεν εχω εργαλεια για smd (η μπαταρια του ειναι χαλασμενη,το εχω πανω απο 4 χρονια)
οποτε 8α μεινει οπως ειναι

περιμενω κ την απαντηση του Κωστα για τη διοδο (ποια ειναι αυτη που λεει)
βλεπεις η ελπιδα πεθαινει τελευταια....

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

RD07MVS αυτό που έβαλα   είναι αντίστοιχο  του  2SK2975 είχε πατηθεί το press  χωρίς κεραία και το έκαψε ακαριαία,με ψιλή μύτη  αλλάζει εύκολα

----------

